# Küstenfischen auf Kauai



## ashtray (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mal wieder Buchungszeit ... über den Jahreswechsel geht es für 15 Tage nach Kauai, die nördlichste Insel der Hawaii-Gruppe. War von euch schon jemand in der Gegend unterwegs, vor allem direkt an der Küste?

Rausfahren zum Big Game möchte ich nicht unbedingt, daher wären die Standfischer unter euch gefragt. 

:vik:

Gruß

Patrik


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Küstenfischen auf Kauai*

Ich war dort ein paar Wochen auf den Inseln. Eine atemberaubende Insel, neben den anderen. Die rote Erde dort ist der Hammer. Ich selbst habe dort nicht geangelt.

Es gibt dort Strände und felsige Ecken. Die felsigen Ecken überwiegen dort. 
Eine Spinnrute mit den gleichen Eigenschaften wie für die Kanaren oder so dürfte reichen. Ansonsten mit Fischfetzen dürftest du Erfolg haben.


Mach ein paar Fotos, evtl. erkenne ich etwas wieder...


----------



## Lorenz (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Küstenfischen auf Kauai*

http://gtfightclub.com/


----------



## ashtray (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Küstenfischen auf Kauai*

@Angler9999: Danke für die Tipps. Ähnlich ausgerüstet wollte ich an den Start gehen. Ne Spinnrute irgendwo zwischen 20-50g. mit ner Länge von 2,5-3m sollte da passen.

@Lorenz: Die Jungs sind dick im Geschäft, aber rausfahren kann (und möchte) ich nicht. Dafür sind schon zu viele andere Touren geplant.

Fotos werden kommen, ich hoffe, ich denke bis dahin noch dran 

Hat noch jemand Infos zu passenden Lures für die Region?

Gruß
Patrik


----------



## Lorenz (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Küstenfischen auf Kauai*



ashtray schrieb:


> @Lorenz: Die Jungs sind dick im Geschäft, aber rausfahren kann (und möchte) ich nicht. Dafür sind schon zu viele andere Touren geplant.



Die Jungs sind eigentlich für die Uferfischerei mit Kunstködern auf GT (weltweit) bekannt...


----------



## esmorb (18. August 2015)

*AW: Küstenfischen auf Kauai*

Hallo Patrick,

 ich hatte das Glück, dieses Jahr dort zu sein.
 Angeln ist auf Kauai sehr beliebt, Viele Einheimische angeln dort vor allem von den Klippen.

 In welchen Ort bist Du dort?

 Als Spinnrute hatte ich eine Reiserute von Sportex 2,70m.(70-150gr.) Die verwendeten Popper waren doch recht groß und die zu erwartenden Fisch gehen ab wie Rakete, da kannst du alles vergessen was hier so rumschwimmt.
 Ein kultiger Angelladen ist in Lihue (glaube Rice Street oder so)
 , da gibt Köder die sind Ideal aber so ca.25$ (Handmade in Kauai   --> http://fishinglureshawaii.com/)
 Da kannst du Dir auch schon noch Tipp's holen.  ;-)

 Mein englisch ist grottenschlecht, daher konnte ich keinen vor Ort befragen. Im Netz wirst Du wenig finden.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Küstenfischen auf Kauai*



esmorb schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick,
> 
> i
> Ein kultiger Angelladen ist in Lihue (glaube Rice Street oder so)
> , da gibt Köder die sind Ideal aber so ca.25$ (Handmade in Kauai   --> http://fishinglureshawaii.com/)



Ich habe dort auch nichts billiges gesehen. Highlight u.a. war der O-Saft für 10 Dollar..... nur weil man von dort den Strand sehen konnte. War trotzdem eines der schönsten Urlaube...


----------

